# X-Cube 7



## Chuck (Mar 26, 2010)

From the same Taiwanese guy who designed X-Cube 4.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 26, 2010)

But...but...but...


Sigh.


----------



## Owen (Mar 26, 2010)

Woah says O.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## xb27 (Mar 26, 2010)

Chuck said:


> From the same Taiwanese guy who designed X-Cube 4.



So fast post isn't it?

Thank you for post it here


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 26, 2010)

It was admittedly disappointing to see how unnatural the turning seemed in the video. From the video, it seems like it wouldn't be good for speedcubing (although that might just be a characteristic of the video, not the cube).

But it's still amazing, and will be a true collector's item, whether it's good for speedcubing or not. I can't wait to find out how it works - the corners are mystifying to me.

An amazing achievement!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 26, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> It was admittedly disappointing to see how unnatural the turning seemed in the video. From the video, it seems like it wouldn't be good for speedcubing (although that might just be a characteristic of the video, not the cube).
> 
> But it's still amazing, and will be a true collector's item, whether it's good for speedcubing or not. I can't wait to find out how it works - the corners are mystifying to me.
> 
> An amazing achievement!



what do you mean? the cube doesn't seem to have floppy centers; and it's just a 3D printed prototype, the surface isn't as smooth as the mass produced cubes.


----------



## xb27 (Mar 26, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> It was admittedly disappointing to see how unnatural the turning seemed in the video. From the video, it seems like it wouldn't be good for speedcubing (although that might just be a characteristic of the video, not the cube).
> 
> But it's still amazing, and will be a true collector's item, whether it's good for speedcubing or not. I can't wait to find out how it works - the corners are mystifying to me.
> 
> An amazing achievement!



The cube was first time made. And the prototype material is awful for speedcubing. I can say that the corner design wont make it bad for speedcubing.
It need's more experiments to make it work better.
I will keep working on.


----------



## xb27 (Mar 26, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > It was admittedly disappointing to see how unnatural the turning seemed in the video. From the video, it seems like it wouldn't be good for speedcubing (although that might just be a characteristic of the video, not the cube).
> ...



Thanks for helping me to explain.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 26, 2010)

xb27 said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



I guess I'm still just mystified by the corners. I was wondering if the "catches" in the alg at the end of the video might have something to do with how they're done. If not, then clearly it can just be explained by it being a prototype, and maybe it can be a good speedcube. Sorry if you think I'm being unfair - I'm just puzzled by the corners, and it's perhaps affecting my judgment.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 26, 2010)

Sounds friggin' awesome. Looks like it turns really well.


----------



## xb27 (Mar 26, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> xb27 said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



That's ok. Your suggestion reminds me to make it a better cube.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 26, 2010)

AHAHAHahahaha, It's funny how the camera was going to the 7x7 but went back to the 6x6! xD xD

Just finished the video, amazing!
Simply amazing!


----------



## robindeun (Mar 26, 2010)

dude...AMAZING


----------



## Jani (Mar 26, 2010)

verdes and tony fisher are now thinking... very hard...


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 26, 2010)

Cubic 7x7x7 and that too with same size for all pieces HOW


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 26, 2010)

Okay, so I was so bugged by how those corners could possibly work that I went over to TwistyPuzzles (which I rarely ever read) and looked for it. There they pointed out what I hadn't thought of - xb27's initial announcement that he would reveal whether it was true or not in 10 days came 10 days before April 1st. So now I must admit that I'm thinking it's more likely this is a faked video than that it is real.

Their idea over there about the corner being held by string or elastic is interesting, though. Perhaps it's good enough to make a video like this?

Sorry if I'm wrong, but it just seems too coincidental that the reveal was supposed to come April 1st.


----------



## Googlrr (Mar 26, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Okay, so I was so bugged by how those corners could possibly work that I went over to TwistyPuzzles (which I rarely ever read) and looked for it. There they pointed out what I hadn't thought of - xb27's initial announcement that he would reveal whether it was true or not in 10 days came 10 days before April 1st. So now I must admit that I'm thinking it's more likely this is a faked video than that it is real.
> 
> Their idea over there about the corner being held by string or elastic is interesting, though. Perhaps it's good enough to make a video like this?
> 
> Sorry if I'm wrong, but it just seems too coincidental that the reveal was supposed to come April 1st.



But this was posted on March 21st. 10 days later would have been the 31st?

Video looks nice, I do hope that it's real. That would be fantastic.


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 26, 2010)

Definitely looks real to me.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 26, 2010)

Googlrr said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry if I'm wrong, but it just seems too coincidental that the reveal was supposed to come April 1st.
> ...



When I'm logged in, it says it was posted 5 days ago at 12:18 PM. That would be 4 days ago at 12:18 AM in China. Meaning he posted this right after midnight on March 22nd, the day that was 10 days before April 1st. Which makes it even more suspicious - the timing was perfect, as if he was waiting for the time to be right before he posted it. (This was also pointed out over at TwistyPuzzles; it's not an original idea by me.)



Googlrr said:


> Video looks nice, I do hope that it's real. That would be fantastic.





Zarxrax said:


> Definitely looks real to me.



I agree - it does look real, and it does look nice. I also hope it's real. But the fact that xb27 hasn't explicitly said it's real makes me really suspicious. This feels like an even better hoax than Tony Fisher's 9x9x9. Either way, it's still impressive. But it would be much more impressive if it were actually real.


----------



## Googlrr (Mar 26, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Googlrr said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



Ah, my bad. Didn't consider that time zones could make a difference in the day. Now that DOES seem like quite the coincidence.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 26, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Googlrr said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



"Fully-Functional".


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 26, 2010)

My feeble mind cannot comprehend how this can be faked.

I watched it at least 5 times looking for possible frame skips.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 26, 2010)

The most recent TwistyPuzzles thread:

http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/view...&sid=2a5f671f6f2d4483594314a2dbe81333#p204621

Tony Fisher just said he thinks it's real, and he's stumped. Now the question is: is he telling the truth, or is he also in on the joke?


----------



## Chapuunka (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm happy to live in my own little world away from skepticism where I can tell myself this will be mass-produced and around $20...


----------



## Owen (Mar 26, 2010)

Now for a real post.


I always knew this was possible, and now I'm glad there's proof. I am very very happy that this now exists, and if it's mass produced, I will defiantly be buying one. Also, if this is fake, you have a few days to make a real one, because that would make me very upset.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 26, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> I'm happy to live in my own little world away from skepticism where I can tell myself this will be mass-produced and around $20...


If only that were true...


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 26, 2010)

Owen said:


> if it's mass produced, I will defiantly be buying one.



who are you defying by buying this? I don't think anyone has any objections to it.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 26, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Owen said:
> 
> 
> > if it's mass produced, I will defiantly be buying one.
> ...



Off-topic: That's got to be the weirdest common spelling mistake (?) I've ever seen so far in my life.


----------



## Owen (Mar 26, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Owen said:
> ...



That was spell check's fault.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 26, 2010)

Owen said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



First you misspelled the word, then clicked the wrong word as a correction. Spell check isn't a spell corrector, it helps you know when you spelled things wrong. The word "definitely" will not trip your spell check.


----------



## deadalnix (Mar 26, 2010)

Ok I really don't get the point of all this x-cube stuff.

X-cube can be purchassed nowhere, and mecanism remain secret. It's just as interesting as a dolphin farting in the middle of the ocean.

However, the fact that the cube is cubic (I mean, not like a V7) and the layers have all the same size is pretty disturbing. It might be a fake, but it looks pretty real on the video. I think this is actually a fake, using some tricks like magnets.

Remember, it is april the first in few days.

Anyway, i just don't get the point of all this stupid x-cube stuff.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 26, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> It's just as interesting as a dolphin farting in the middle of the ocean.



What a good explanation...


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 26, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> Ok I really don't get the point of all this x-cube stuff.
> 
> X-cube can be purchassed nowhere, and mecanism remain secret. It's just as interesting as a dolphin farting in the middle of the ocean.
> 
> ...


How is it a fake if it uses magnets? Tony fisher has made puzzles with magnets.


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 26, 2010)

wut I thought it's impossible?


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't think he used magnets. Maybe the corners stalks are hooked on somewhere? Otherwise I don't get how the corners can manage to stay on the same level and not drop out...

EDIT: anyway, what's with the "myth" that if the corners can't stay in place, the cube can't work? I have saw that geometric proof on youtube long ago...but I don't know what is with this "myth". anyone care to explain?


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 27, 2010)

"Xceed the limit"


----------



## qqwref (Mar 27, 2010)

It's an amazing video. Can you (xb27) post a picture of a corner piece by itself?

And where/when will we be able to buy this cube?


----------



## deadalnix (Mar 27, 2010)

qqwref said:


> And where/when will we be able to buy this cube?



Comme on ! He's just making everybody look at him without releasing anything usefull for mounth now.

No informations, no cubes, we don't event know if this x cubes thing really exists.

This kind of behaviour is very common on forums, and we usually call these people « attention whore ». Usually it's more like girls showing her boobs to get reaction from nerdy people that never get a girl. But we are on a cube forum, and xb27 has no boobs. So he does what he can.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 27, 2010)

I think he deserves attention for his achievements.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

deadalnix, you have some interesting analogies.


----------



## deadalnix (Mar 27, 2010)

I see no achivement here. Everything can just be a big fake.

I'll see someachievement the I'll actually be able to see one of these cube, or at least of more details about them. The only thing we currently have now is a guy claiming he have something great, but never actually show it.

You'll never go far if you believe the first guy you meet on the internet as this. Remeber we have absolutly nothing concrete on any x-cube.

I'll see an achievement the day I will know the mecanism and think « holly ****, this guy is very smart to have thought about something like that » or the day I'll have some of these cubes between my hands and think « Nice, this cube turn very well ! I need one of them ! ».

For the moment I see just a guy claming « Hey, i have a great 4x4x4 ! look at me ! look at me ! ». And after sometime think « Ok, nobody is looking at me anymore as long as i haven't shown anything concrete. Let run the machine again. » and say « Hey guys, i have a great 7x7x7 ! look at me, look at me ! ».

Just wait few more mounth and he'll have a 15x15x15, but you'll never see anything concrete.


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 27, 2010)

Yea, because I'm sure its a piece of cake to get cubes mass produced and in stores in a matter of months with no prior experience or connections. What's this guys problem, showing us all these cubes that aren't available!!!


----------



## Stefan (Mar 27, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> Just wait few more mounth and he'll have a 15x15x15, but you'll never see anything concrete.



May I kindly ask you to also tell me next week's lottery numbers? Thank you.

And if that's attention whoring, I want more attention whores.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 27, 2010)

Deadalnix' analogies are hilarious XD

Maybe this taiwanese guy didn't want Yong Jun to steal the design if he reveals it. Or maybe he's still collecting money to mass produce it. Or maybe it's just a dolphin's fart, yes.

If this is real, I'll be happy to blindsolve it


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

Chuck said:


> Deadalnix' analogies are hilarious XD
> 
> Maybe this taiwanese guy didn't want Yong Jun to steal the design if he reveals it. Or maybe he's still collecting money to mass produce it. *Or maybe it's just a dolphin's fart, yes.*
> 
> If this is real, I'll be happy to blindsolve it



Or boobs.


----------



## xb27 (Mar 27, 2010)

Chuck said:


> Deadalnix' analogies are hilarious XD
> 
> Maybe this taiwanese guy didn't want Yong Jun to steal the design if he reveals it. Or maybe he's still collecting money to mass produce it. Or maybe it's just a dolphin's fart, yes.
> 
> If this is real, I'll be happy to blindsolve it



You said what i want to say.

Mass produce costs a lot of money, but now I'm on the process of it , so maybe the X-Cube4 will be on sell few months LATER.
If there aren't such "factories" in China stealing other's design, I will be happy to share my design.


----------



## Haste_cube (Mar 27, 2010)

xb27 said:


> Chuck said:
> 
> 
> > Deadalnix' analogies are hilarious XD
> ...



and now it's clear that x-cube7 is a real thing
can't wait!!


----------



## qqwref (Mar 27, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > And where/when will we be able to buy this cube?
> ...



I know what an attention whore is, If someone has actually developed a great new mechanism for a cube, though, it's a pretty big deal to the community. Come on, you have no patience at all - a month? Do you know how long I waited for V-cubes to produce their puzzles? _Two years._ And some people waited even longer than that... but the company eventually DID produce their groundbreaking puzzles, and now we have amazing-quality cubes that everyone takes for granted.

I don't even know what you mean by "no information", anyway. We've got plenty of pictures and a video, already more than V-cubes gave out in the early stages. It's not like it's easy to just go make a cubical 7x7 - real or fake - that you can do a U-perm and a checker pattern on. Someone's creating something new here, and showing it to us, and it is a mystery to me why you are so hostile to that idea.


----------



## deadalnix (Mar 27, 2010)

xb27 said:


> You said what i want to say.
> 
> Mass produce costs a lot of money, but now I'm on the process of it , so maybe the X-Cube4 will be on sell few months ago.
> If there aren't such "factories" in China stealing other's design, I will be happy to share my design.



I understand your point. And it's maybe true. And really, if you did this, you have all my admiration.

BUT, as long as I have not seen anything concrete, I couldn't believe you just because you say it on a forum. For the moment, this is just a non-news.

And if I actually found the x-cube 4 credible because I actually also have an idea about this (As long as I don't plan any mass product, I tried to get in touch with verdes to discuss it, but he never answerd me - I'm also open to discuss this with you if you want, however, my idea isn't scallable so do not work on bigger cubes like 6x6x6 without side effects). But this 7x7x7 is a much more impressive achivement.

As long as I have never seen anything conrete about x-cube4 (so even if it's credible, it remains incertain) this x-cube7 is realy, realy, realy suspicious. (and the date doesn't help as long as it's april, the first in few days).

Anyway, if it's true, well done, and you'll probably find me in your customers. I just don't believe into this right now, ans will not without more informations.

EDIT (qqwref):

I see two mains differences between this and the v cube case.
1/ Verdes have a patent on his product. I don't know if you did it, but I have looked at it before the actual release of v-cubes. I had enought information in it to know tha this wasn't a fake.
2/ Verdes have made many peoples tests his cubes before actually release them.

I'm not hostile to the idea. I'm hostile to the fact I have to believe things without any proof. Like I said, if it's real, I'm really impressed. but I just can't believe that. And I don't like the idea that I have to believe this, I feel like considered as a moron when people ask me to believe into something with no clues.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 27, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> EDIT (qqwref):
> 
> I see two mains differences between this and the v cube case.
> 1/ Verdes have a patent on his product. I don't know if you did it, but I have looked at it before the actual release of v-cubes. I had enought information in it to know tha this wasn't a fake.
> ...



I don't think those things came less than a month after the initial release of information that they had a cube, though. And V-cubes could show pictures of the mechanism, but xb27 can't, because of the Chinese manufacturers now who will copy any mechanism they find. The twistypuzzles forum is under a similar type of lockdown. Don't you think it's reasonable for someone to get excited about their new design, and want to show it off, even if they can't provide convincing proof yet? I'm just saying, don't go telling everyone it must be fake and to ignore it so soon, when you should know it can easily take much longer for a legitimate cube manufacturer to get off the ground. And you act like there's no proof at all... did you see the video? I know a video isn't 100% complete evidence, but it's good enough to show that this thing exists, at least.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 27, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> I'm hostile to the fact *I have to believe* things without any proof.



Newsflash: You *don't*.You can simply ignore it. No need to be a dick about it and make such a fuss. *You*'re the attention whore.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Mar 27, 2010)

xb27 said:


> Mass produce costs a lot of money, but now I'm on the process of it , so maybe the X-Cube4 will be on sell few months ago.
> If there aren't such "factories" in China stealing other's design, I will be happy to share my design.


Well if you can't show the mechanism, can we at least see a scramble, or even a solve?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> Well if you can't show the mechanism, can we at least see a scramble, or even a solve?



Um, a solve might take a while. 

A scramble seems feasible though.


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, probably a scramble at least.

Or give it to Frank Morris


----------



## xb27 (Mar 27, 2010)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> xb27 said:
> 
> 
> > Mass produce costs a lot of money, but now I'm on the process of it , so maybe the X-Cube4 will be on sell few months ago.
> ...



Sorry...
I'm extremely busy recently.
Maybe I will show it few days LATER.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 27, 2010)

@xb27
You'll be very likely become rich if your high quality cubes are on the market. So stop anything that make you busy right now, work on these cubes, and you don't have to be busy again for your entire life. Exaggeration


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 27, 2010)

xb27 said:


> Me Myself & Pi said:
> 
> 
> > xb27 said:
> ...



UHHH....
A few days *AGO?*
That doesn't make sense.
Unless you have a time machine???!?!!!!???



Chuck said:


> @xb27
> You'll be very likely become rich if your high quality cubes are on the market. So stop anything that make you busy right now, work on these cubes, and you don't have to be busy again for your entire life. Exaggeration



LOL
That's actually a very good statement!


----------



## xb27 (Mar 27, 2010)

hyunchoi98 said:


> xb27 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry...
> ...



Oops!!!!!!

Maybe , it should be "LATER"

HUH, my English is pretty bad.


----------



## xb27 (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to say something.
The video is the answer to the "Cubic7X7 is it real?"Thread.

Originally I say 10 days LATER(3/31) is just to make sure it is safe for me to come out this video.
Why it takes many days?
Because the video of it will increase the hazard of revealing the structure to the KOing company. I'm awfully afraid of the video being "Frame check" by them. So I have to make sure that none of the frame reveals the structure.

The X-Cube7 is really exists in the world. And it is fully functional ,I promise.


----------



## mazei (Mar 27, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> 2/ Verdes have made many peoples tests his cubes before actually release them.



Uhh, I think he had a few fellow Taiwanese cubers test the X-Cube 4x4 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## deadalnix (Mar 27, 2010)

2 of them isn't many.


----------



## mazei (Mar 27, 2010)

Well I said few, oh well, missed out your many.

In any case, we have our own opinions on this matter. As for the X-cube 7x7, we would only get closer to an answer in a few more days.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Mar 27, 2010)

xb27 said:


> hyunchoi98 said:
> 
> 
> > xb27 said:
> ...


Yeah, I've noticed that whenever he says "ago" he means just the opposite 



xb27 said:


> Originally I say 10 days LATER(3/31) is just to make sure it is safe for me to come out this video.


So it was just a coincidence that out of all the 365 days, that it would be up by April 1st, April Fools Day?

If true, I suppose it's bound to happen. We probably all get day estimations from something from time to time, & eventually, it would be bound to fall on April 1st


----------



## xb27 (Mar 27, 2010)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> xb27 said:
> 
> 
> > hyunchoi98 said:
> ...



Initially I want to post this video on 4/1 & let everybody think it is fake. But after a few days. I think if I do that, the person really being fooled is me. So , I post it.


----------



## xb27 (Mar 27, 2010)

Chuck said:


> @xb27
> You'll be very likely become rich if your high quality cubes are on the market. So stop anything that make you busy right now, work on these cubes, and you don't have to be busy again for your entire life. Exaggeration



Thanks for your advice. If it is the job make me busy. I will quit it . But now , is my school work make me busy. It's midterm exam next week. And then many other subjects after it. What can I do....


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 27, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> 2 of them isn't many.



Way more than 2 have tried it. There is only video of two.


----------



## HaraldS (Mar 27, 2010)

Can these guys just stop raping the v-cubes company...


----------



## Googlrr (Mar 27, 2010)

HaraldS said:


> Can these guys just stop raping the v-cubes company...



Who's raping v-cubes here? I'm pretty sure he said that this was not v-cube mechanism. V-cube mech can't even make cubic 7x7x7's.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 27, 2010)

HaraldS said:


> Can these guys just stop raping the v-cubes company...



Can these guys stop being such ignorant asshats...


----------



## deadalnix (Mar 27, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Way more than 2 have tried it. There is only video of two.



I have no clue of that either. And maybe they just tried an YJ mod.

But like I said, I was believing in this 4x4x4 thing. However, this 7x7x7 thing is just amazing. This A much bigger achievement than the 4x4x4.

The point is that no progress has been made on this 4x4x4 (from our perspective). So the more we get unconfirmed information, the more suspicious it is.

However this thread isn't so useless because it made me rethink about this structure alignement thing, and I think I come up with something just now. But I'm afraid that my idea isn't solid enought to get a good speedcube.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 27, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Way more than 2 have tried it. There is only video of two.
> ...



No, they definitely did not try a modded YJ.


----------



## Parity (Mar 27, 2010)

Now shut up deadalnix.


----------



## deadalnix (Mar 27, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> No, they definitely did not try a modded YJ.



I don't think so either. But we cannot be sure of that.

Parity > How yeah I'm conviced. And look : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=us7YB7eiOeQ

Perpetual motion exists ! Learn more about it on http://www.steorn.com/


----------



## Stefan (Mar 27, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> I don't think so either. But we cannot be sure of that.
> 
> Parity > How yeah I'm conviced. And look : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=us7YB7eiOeQ
> 
> Perpetual motion exists ! Learn more about it on http://www.steorn.com/



There's a difference between being a skeptic and being a dick. What is your problem?


----------



## deadalnix (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't know.

I feel a huge exasperation seeing this thread. You know, when almost everybody is turn stupid, and you look at this thinking « What's going on here, am I back in primary school ? ». Maybe I'm overreacting. But anyway, I cannot belive I'm the only here to be sckeptic on this thread ?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 28, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> I don't know.
> 
> I feel a huge exasperation seeing this thread. You know, when almost everybody is turn stupid, and you look at this thinking « What's going on here, am I back in primary school ? ». Maybe I'm overreacting. But anyway, I cannot belive I'm the only here to be sckeptic on this thread ?



there are two possibilities: one is that you are the only right person, and the rest of us are all insane; two is that you are just retarded and being an arrogant noob.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 28, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> I don't know.
> 
> I feel a huge exasperation seeing this thread. You know, when almost everybody is turn stupid, and you look at this thinking « What's going on here, am I back in primary school ? ». Maybe I'm overreacting. But anyway, I cannot belive I'm the only here to be sckeptic on this thread ?



There's a difference between being a skeptic and being a dick. What is your problem?


----------



## Stefan (Mar 28, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> I cannot belive I'm the only here to be sckeptic on this thread ?



Just because people don't say they disbelieve doesn't mean they believe. My stance: Looks real, but since I don't know how it's done and whether I like how it's done, I'm simply waiting for more.

And I meant it: What's your problem (with this)? Even if this is a hoax, I don't see what's so bad about it. Please explain.


----------



## deadalnix (Mar 28, 2010)

I think this is somehow disrespectfull to ask people to believe you just on what you say/show without actually thinking you have to prove that what you say is true.

However, I want to apologize xb27 for overreacting. It's not by playing to who's the stupidiest that we will go somewhere. And it's actually what I did. I do not think that what xb27 is doing is right, but I do not think either that making me angry will make the thing better. This is just making everybody else angry in return.

And I want to thank you stefan, to make me ask the good question and realize that.

I'm now waiting for more information abouts these cubes. And I remain open to discuss some idea about keeping the structure aligned in even sized cubes with xb27 if he want.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 28, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> I think this is somehow disrespectfull to ask people to believe you just on what you say/show without actually thinking you have to prove that what you say is true.



Well, I'd say he *is* proving as much as he can without giving away the secret, and there's good reason (the cloners) to keep it secret for now. What would you do in his position?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 28, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> deadalnix said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is somehow disrespectfull to ask people to believe you just on what you say/show without actually thinking you have to prove that what you say is true.
> ...



I think Stefan has a point. If he were to show enough proof to make you happy, people could easily copy his design.

I'm currently satisfied with what he's shown us.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 28, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> I think this is somehow disrespectfull to ask people to believe you just on what you say/show without actually thinking you have to prove that what you say is true.
> 
> However, I want to apologize xb27 for overreacting. It's not by playing to who's the stupidiest that we will go somewhere.



Look who's calling the kettle black - you don't think that calling literally everyone else in the topic stupid is disrespectful? Nobody's asking you to believe things - nobody! - xb27 is just providing the proof that he can offer at this time, and if you don't want to believe it then fine. Nobody cares what you think anyway... how many cubes would you buy if it was produced right now, one? two? I don't understand why you need to stoop so low as insulting everyone just because you have unreasonably high standards for believing something is true.


----------



## deadalnix (Mar 28, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Well, I'd say he *is* proving as much as he can without giving away the secret, and there's good reason (the cloners) to keep it secret for now. What would you do in his position?



Well, I have thought about this. If xb27 can't say anything about the x-cube mecanism to avoid copy, he should give us information about some release dates/process. It would be much more credible if we can see that xb27 is investing into releasing the puzzle.

Or maybe he can have a deal with some chinese factory instead of being affraid of them. Actually, I'm not a specialist in producing puzzle, so I don't really know if this solution is a serious one.


----------



## TCUBER (Mar 28, 2010)

IN the second video, you can clearly see that that 4x4 has a "V" On it, exactly like a v cube. except there is no V CUBE 4. And I just think that it is weird that its called an "X"cube. And also if there is one, where can I get one?


----------



## Stefan (Mar 28, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> he should give us information about some release dates/process.


You mean he _"should"_ ... *if he wants to please us*, right? He has no obligation to us whatsoever. If he wants to give us more, he can, but he doesn't have to. If you're unsatisfied with what he's given us, that's pretty much your problem, not his. But yeah, with a "could" instead of "should", that's a concrete constructive suggestion. Not sure though whether he's able to make good predictions.

On youtube I got numerous comments on my popular megaminx video saying it's fake and requesting I do it again with a visible timer to "prove myself". Have I done that? No. Would be a waste of my time. And just because someone wants something from me, doesn't mean I have to or should do it.



TCUBER said:


> And also if there is one, where can I get one?


I suggest you stop spamming us with your stupid website and spend the time reading instead. They're not available.


----------



## DavidSanders (Mar 28, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> TCUBER said:
> 
> 
> > And also if there is one, where can I get one?
> ...



Thank you for saying this. This is exactly what I wanted to say to this kid.


----------



## deadalnix (Mar 28, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> If he wants to give us more, he can, but he doesn't have to. If you're unsatisfied with what he's given us, that's pretty much your problem, not his.



Obviously he don't have to tell us or release anything.

I see 3 possible situation here :
1/ This is just a big fake.
2/ This is not a fake, and the x-cubes cube will be released. In this case, some informations about the release process would be apreciated in order to take this seriously. These informations are not critical and will not help anybody to make copy.
3/ This is not a fake, and xb27 don't want to release anything. In this case, I maintain he is acting like an attention whore. (this is also the case for case 1/ in fact).

EDIT: This is true that he don't have to. By « he should » I meant « he should if he wanna be taken seriously ».

I don't know the video you are talking about. But This is a different case anyway. In the video case, it take a long time de do things again. In this case this is just saying something like « I have made some prototype, and think the industrial production will begin in about a year » or « I do not plan to release any of these cube because I don't want to », or anything that is taking less than a minute, and do not reveal critical informations.


----------



## DavidSanders (Mar 28, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > If he wants to give us more, he can, but he doesn't have to. If you're unsatisfied with what he's given us, that's pretty much your problem, not his.
> ...


I kind of feel like you are acting like an attention whore.
No offense, but you should stop posting in this thread before you lose all credibility.
We all make mistakes and we need to realize when to admit them and just give up. 
(In case you did not know, your mistake was criticizing xb27 for an unnecessary reason.)


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 28, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > If he wants to give us more, he can, but he doesn't have to. If you're unsatisfied with what he's given us, that's pretty much your problem, not his.
> ...



You, sir, are the attention whore.
Please, don't try to argue that this guy doesn't have enough proof/evidence/what _YOU_ want that the rest of us here do not necessarily want. Revealing more information is a want, not a need.
By coming back with ridiculous arguments, unjust criticisms, and quick and FALLACIOUS conclusions makes you unfit to argue.
As the person who posted above said,






Also, xb27 *doesn't* reveal critical information to avoid copying. That is okay. What xb27's trying to do is to show his new creation that defies what most people thought was impossible. By not showing the structure and keeping it under lock and key, he makes sure no one can copy it the exact same way, ever, unless the copier was a BAMF like that.

By revealing a puzzle and not revealing its structure, xb27 is not by any means an attention whore. If he were trying to intentionally get people to look at him and praise him, he would then be an attention whore. Because he is just showing a puzzle, he is thusly not an attention whore. QED.

I don't think these cubes should be mass-produced as of yet. Let time take its toll, and if xb27 doesn't want anyone to know, then that's his decision. We can't do anything to force him otherwise.

So, deadalnix, do you have anything more to say?


----------



## deadalnix (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes, the "do" you bold was a mistake, I meant "do not". I understand your point, and it's why I'm now dealing with informations which are not puzzle relative (to not reveal critical informations).

Let's make a first agrrement point to avoid misunderstanding and flamming posts (And yes, I begun flamming posts, my bad, let's try to not repeat mistake).

Can we agree on the three following points case :
1/ This is a fake.
2/ This is not a fake, and will be released one day.
3/ This is not a fake, and will never be released.

And, we will be able to continue the discussion in a more quiet way, without actually flamming each others.


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 28, 2010)

It would be absolutely hilarious now, if xb27 came out and admitted that its actually an elaborate fake.


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 28, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> Yes, the "do" you bold was a mistake, I meant "do not". I understand your point, and it's why I'm now dealing with informations which are not puzzle relative (to not reveal critical informations).
> 
> Let's make a first agrrement point to avoid misunderstanding and flamming posts (And yes, I begun flamming posts, my bad, let's try to not repeat mistake).
> 
> ...



Those are three cases out of a wide span of minor cases.

It could be a fake! April Fool! But no. xb27 posted this BEFORE April 1st to get out of people thinking it's a fake.

I sincerely believe this is not a fake. Since doing a checker pattern and even a U-perm would require some comeuppance in the structure, and it didn't, that proves that since the corners stay in place, and each layer can move independently, it is a fully-functional cubic 7x7 and is thus not fake.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Mar 28, 2010)

Googlrr said:


> HaraldS said:
> 
> 
> > Can these guys just stop raping the v-cubes company...
> ...



I know a way that they can, basically it just involves extending the pieces, it's kind of hard to explain.


----------



## deadalnix (Mar 28, 2010)

No it isn't that way. Except if the layer doesn't have the same size.

Anyway, you can virtually extend the internal part of a vcube corner to the external part using magnets. They can't join mecanically.

Another way is to allow center pieces to surelevate themselve to make a passage for the corner piece.

And again another way, is to grip the corner piece to the adjacent wings. But this would be terrible for speedcubing I guess.

Ranzha V. Emodrach > Can you says more about the wide span of minor cases ? Maybe we could redefine these cases in a smarter way.


----------



## TCUBER (Mar 28, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> No it isn't that way. Except if the layer doesn't have the same size.
> 
> Anyway, you can virtually extend the internal part of a vcube corner to the external part using magnets. They can't join mecanically.
> 
> ...


Maybe they can solve this by actually using same ends of a magnet in order to act as extending the piece?


----------



## qqwref (Mar 28, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> Googlrr said:
> 
> 
> > HaraldS said:
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H52ZGRXMqWM

The layers aren't the same size, so it doesn't really count as fully cubic. You can do this with any NxNxN and as long as the outer layers are wide enough the whole thing can be made completely stable.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Mar 28, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Jake Gouldon said:
> 
> 
> > Googlrr said:
> ...



Again, I am not sure how to explain this, but it is similar to this but fully cubic.


----------



## Parity (Mar 28, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Jake Gouldon said:
> ...



So do you mean making it like tony's then shaving it until it is all the same shape?


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Mar 28, 2010)

Parity said:


> Jake Gouldon said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



No, that wouldn't work.


----------



## Truncator (Mar 28, 2010)

Parity said:


> Jake Gouldon said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...


That would destroy what Tony did, which was extending the pieces XD


----------



## deadalnix (Mar 28, 2010)

Doesn't ammter, extending a Vcube to make it fully cubix DOES*NOT*WORK. It is impossible.

If you want a fully cubic 7x7x7 you have to find a trick, and I explain some ideas previously in this topic.

You can split the full corener into an internal part and an external part, « gluing » the two parts using magnet.

You can allow center pieces to be « mobile » so the cube deformation occurs when turning the face, but not when the cube is in a stable state. i have some difficulties to explain this one in english :/

You can also « railroad » the centerpiece with adjacent edges.

This is 3 ideas of mine, but I'm pretty sure some other solution exists. However, if this x-cube7 exists, this isn't the second or the third one. The first one could be used, but I'm not sure how legal it is according to WCA regulations.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 28, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> Doesn't ammter, extending a Vcube to make it fully cubix DOES*NOT*WORK. It is impossible.


----------



## deadalnix (Mar 28, 2010)

That's the second time this video is posted and we are actually talking about an equal tlayers sized cube, so you're just showing something irrevelant.

You know fully cubic . . . like is the first video of this thread


----------



## Muesli (Mar 28, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> That's the second time this video is posted and we are actually talking about an equal tlayers sized cube, so you're just showing something irrevelant.
> 
> You know fully cubic . . . like is the first video of this thread


Not really. Cubic means square on all sides, which that is. Also, all Tony did was EXTEND the edge and corner pieces to make it square. You are using the word extend wrong, and that was the point I was making.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 29, 2010)

You're wrong, Musli. By "fully cubic" we mean that the puzzle as well as all the pieces (at least as viewed from the outside) are cubical, and that's been explained before. It is impossible to do that with a traditional mechanism.


----------



## Crystl (Mar 29, 2010)

i hope I have a chance to put my hand on the x4


----------



## Tall5001 (Nov 25, 2010)

@deadalnix you definitely should stop posting! you are loosing everyones respect and your own credibility cant you just accept that it isnt fake and that xb29 has said it isnt fake i promise and there is your solve video so now you know its real. You may be an optimist but there is a time and place to just stop its just easier that way!


----------



## Zarxrax (Nov 25, 2010)

Uh... you realize you just replied to an 8 month old post?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 25, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> Uh... you realize you just replied to an 8 month old post?


 
With horrible grammar and punctuation.


----------



## deadalnix (Nov 25, 2010)

Tall5001 said:


> @deadalnix you definitely should stop posting! you are loosing everyones respect and your own credibility cant you just accept that it isnt fake and that xb29 has said it isnt fake i promise and there is your solve video so now you know its real. You may be an optimist but there is a time and place to just stop its just easier that way!


 
Sorry for thinking by myself. I know it can be disturbing, but you'll probably learn how to do it too someday. Anyway, thank for the video, even if we cannot see much on it.


----------



## emolover (Nov 25, 2010)

Will this guy do a redesign of the 6x6?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 25, 2010)

emolover said:


> Will this guy do a redesign of the 6x6?


 
Why don't you send him a PM and ask?


----------



## fastcubesolver (Apr 12, 2011)

Fascinating, I would like to see the interior of one of those.


----------



## Owen (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice bump.

But I really want to see how this cube works. It one of the biggest mysteries in puzzle design.


----------

